# Sophie!



## marleybunny (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey everyone  

Just thought I would introduce my new bun, Sophie. 

I rescued her from the RSPCA in Sydney, nsw(Australia) and she is a little sweetheart! I don't know her past but she has obviously been well handled because she's a very mellow little girl. I love her to pieces! 

My little guy Marley is a little scared of her but they are starting to get along. 

Here she is


----------



## marleybunny (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh and I chose the name Sophie for her, I thought it suited her more than her precious name Snow


----------



## lovelops (Mar 22, 2014)

OH my goodness what a cute bunch. I just LOVE the photo of the both of them together. I don't know how you got her into that sweater but she sure is cute. I'm glad you got her and have her in a good home where she can get the proper love and attention that she needs!!!! 

I rescued a Lop in Nov 2013 and she always looks like she is a bit grumpy like your baby in the photo with the sweater. What a great face. I can't wait to see more of her and your original baby together!!!

Congrats
Vanessa


----------



## Azerane (Mar 22, 2014)

How adorable  She looks like she's going to have a great home


----------



## marleybunny (Mar 22, 2014)

Hahaha the sweater was a joke for Marley but he is way toooo small so I put it on her just for the photo  
She's very mellow! Just such a chill little bun. It's nice cos Marley is a hyper little guy haha


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 22, 2014)

Awwwwwwwww!!!!!!!! She is a lovely bun & they make an adorable couple! Congratulations to all of you! May you all have many happy, healthy years together!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 23, 2014)

Congrats, she's a cutie.


----------



## Country-Girl (Mar 23, 2014)

Cute !


----------



## marleybunny (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks guys  she's a real sweetie


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes, Sophie is a great name


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Nov 22, 2014)

Adorable!!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 22, 2014)

She is sooooo freaking cute!!!!!


----------

